# IS my breeding tank alright?



## ZebraDanio12 (Jun 17, 2011)

I just set up a breeding tank for my guppies. Its only 2.5 because I just want the females to give birth in it. Tell e if the setting is alright. Does it need more plants? I can get more... Btw I have well water so ph and all that is not a problem for me! The water is almost always perfect!

Fist Pic The setup of the breeding tank.
Second pic The comparison between my 20 gallon and the breeder.


----------



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

lol! It'll work fine! They only problem that could happen is the female dies in labor which is hard to prevent or the babys are all eaten. It's a lot easier then you think!


----------



## ZebraDanio12 (Jun 17, 2011)

Great thanks! Both females are in and doing fine. They don't see aggressive they just swim around slowly. Mostly in the plants. I'm not put them in breeding tanks so I hope that keeps them alive! I can't wait to see the babies!!! Ahh!!!


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Looks good, but you can add more plants. Really can't overdo hiding places. Makes them feels safe.


----------



## ZebraDanio12 (Jun 17, 2011)

Okay, I added a little more. Thanks! Hope to have fry soon!


----------



## julem35 (Dec 22, 2010)

I agree with adding more plants. I make a forest for mine when they birth, but i tend to be a tad over protective..


----------



## ZebraDanio12 (Jun 17, 2011)

Yeah, thats how I feel. There been another plant sense i posted this


----------

